# opinions please



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have found a boat for myself and it is a 1546. it is a big 1546 though. its at a close out since the store is closing. he has a mercury 25 4 stroke with a 2 year warranty that he is going to let me steal it from him for the price. my question is this, i have a 2002 two stroke 25 at the house that has never had a hiccup of a problem. does the horse power of the 4 stroke off set the weight of the motor or should i stick with the the lighter 2 stroke? please all opinions will be taken into consideration.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

personally, I would got with the 4 stroke. Don't have to mix anymore. But, 4 strokes are all I have ever owned.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

Good question. I'm interested in what people have to say on this one...My guess would be that you would loose some power and have more weight with the 4 stroke, but I'm not sure to what degree. 4 strokes are sweet little machines though.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i am getting mixed reviews froma bunch of folks. first off 25 hp is 25 hp with a heavier motor or lighter motor. i would thinnk that the two stroke would be the better deal for a small jon boat, but hey what do i know.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

One old coots opinion.

two strokes must have oil added, so they smoke a little, they weigh less, use more fuel

My 15HP Yamaha 2 stroke weighs 78 pounds

four strokes must have their oil changed, smoke less, use less fuel, are HEAVY

my neighbors 9.9 HP Mercury 4 stroke weighs 124 pounds.

I will keep my 2 strokes until I get a 200HP or bigger.

Tom


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

i bought that combo for my son a year or so ago and havent looked back. i didnt have a 2 stroke to compare it with, but i will say his 15 ft alumacraft with mercury 25 4stroke efi absolutely gets it on the water with me (178lbs) and him (135lbs) in it plus gear, ice, etc...go with the 4stroke and dont look back. there will be plenty of takers on the 2 stroke to help offset cost.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *countryjwh (9/2/2009)*first off 25 hp is 25 hp with a heavier motor or lighter motor.




I'm not sure if it's that simple... The powerband on a 2-stroke is different than a 4-stroke, and I would guess that the 2-stroke is quicker out of the hole due to this. However, I don't have experience switching between the two with motors of the same power, so I don't really know.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i love my 4 stroke....no oil to add...longer between services, way more quiet than a 2-stroke, better on fuel


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (9/3/2009)*i love my 4 stroke....no oil to add...longer between services, way more quiet than a 2-stroke, better on fuel


Yours doesnt burn any fuel.:doh


----------

